# Big guys Blog



## BigGuy (21/2/18)

So here are the top 10 juices at Sir Vape in no specific order.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big...juices-by-sales-for-the-month-of-january-2018

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (21/2/18)

*Do's and Dont's when buying vape stuff.*

*https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big-guys-blog/dos-and-donts-when-buying-vape-stuff*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (21/2/18)

*How to extend the life of your vape gear.*

*https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big-guys-blog/how-to-extend-the-life-of-your-vape-gear*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (22/2/18)

Fact/Fiction for vaping.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big-guys-blog/vaping-fact-not-fiction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/18)

Really enjoying the reading @BigGuy , keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/2/18)

@Stosta thanks, i will soon also start doing mini written reviews of stuff coming in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (13/3/18)

How to stop spit back.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big...estion-1-how-do-you-stop-spit-back-from-coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

BigGuy said:


> How to stop spit back.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/blogs/big...estion-1-how-do-you-stop-spit-back-from-coils



Useful tips there, thanks @BigGuy 

I notice that when I first wick, it's smooth and then a day or two later it sometimes pops a bit and spits a bit. 
But not always. 
Never figured out why it sometimes does that on certain setups and not on others.
Interesting...

Going to follow your tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------

